# Phoenix Worms



## Herp13 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey all, i am going to be getting some mantid ooths soon and was wondering if anyone has ever tried feeding the xtra small phoenix worms to lil nymphs?


----------



## jellyflakes (Sep 15, 2006)

more importantly what is a phenoix worm


----------



## shazlew (Oct 17, 2006)

I used them and so wasnt impressed!

They cost far too much for what they are and wasnt taken readily nor did they last as they are meant to!

Odd first lot i was given was great, When i spend a small fortune hmm :roll:


----------

